# Sticky  Wild and domestic foods to sustain life and limb



## tinknal

We live in a land of plenty but many are not aware of the abundance that surrounds us. I would like to create a sticky for a repository for all food knowledge. Here is a place to share knowledge of the plants and animals that surround us and can help us survive when the need comes. Please also include items of medicinal and utilitarian value.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Ok, I will start with a really easy one.
Black Raspberry. 
There are three types and they grow all over most of the United States (not in the south). They prefer line fences and on and into the edge of forest land, as in filtered light, but do fine in full sun. They are pokey and get quite large if left alone. The tips of the vines touch the ground and grow roots to make another plant. They can be invasive. The berries start red and go to black. They taste very good and you can make tea from the leaves. They are a very hard one to get wrong. Usually once you know what they look like, its hard to miss them. The fruit is ready in mid to late summer for a month or two. They bloom in the spring.

Here is a link with some very good photos of what they look like.
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/BlackRaspberry.html


----------



## tinknal

Hen of the Woods appear in late summer/early Fall. I usually find them growing near oak trees. Delicious. I saute them in garlic butter and top burgers with them, add to soups, stews, and hot dish. They can be dried, canned, or frozen fresh. If you freeze them cut them into bite sized pieces before you freeze them and then when you use them go directly from the freezer to the frying pan. Do not thaw out.

Color can range from light tan to nearly black.


----------



## tinknal

Sulfur shelf mushrooms (the yellow ones) grow exclusively on oak trees. They are also known as "Chicken of the Woods". The entire mushroom is edible but older ones are woody near the base and often only the outermost portions are palatable. These can also be frozen fresh. I have found these summer through fall.

The white ones are Oyster Mushrooms. They are widespread and can appear at any time, even in winter during warm spells. They grow on dead or dying wood. These are a variety that grow on Poplar trees. They have a slight anise smell and I often smell them before I see them. I eat them fresh, and if the stem is woody I dry that part. 

Dried mushrooms can be reconstituted by soaking in water or milk, but I usually grind them into a powder and add them to soups and stews.


----------



## shrugs

morel mushrooms found in washington the spring after a forest fire. and other places.















these two bags are about half of what me an my dad found two years ago.


----------



## Lizza

*Wild Rose*

Wild roses are smaller then the kind we think about in peoples gardens. They climb everything with small flowers. Mine in my woods in the Pacific Northwest have small pink flowers. 









The fresh flowers can be used in salads or as tea. The nutritional powerhouse is the rose hips. They have plenty of Vitamin C for winter and many other medicinal and nutritional properties, this is some information copied:
"The flesh of the rose hip is one of the most vitamin-rich foods in the world. Ounce for ounce, rose hip pulp contains more vitamin C than citrus. Added to that is a medicine chest of beta carotene, bioflavinoids, calcium, citrates, citric acid, iron malates, malic acid, niacin, phosphorus and vitamins A, B1, B2, E, K. It's no wonder they've been adding rose hips to vitamin C for years, and that virtually every culture in the northern hemisphere has used the fruit for medicine. Rose hip tea is a super cold-fighting drink. "

For Harvesting you have to wait until after the first frost in the fall, the rose hip will be a deep red, at least mine are in my woods. What I've read is that the nutritional qualities are not as good before the first frost, especially vitamin C. Rose hips can also be eaten fresh, there is no need for drying, except to preserve them for the winter:









After harvesting set them out to dry in a single layer and then store in an airtight container (if you have one). Add a few to a cup of hot water for a nutritious tea during the winter.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Thistles. Most kinds are edible, stalks and roots are probably the easiest to process. They taste nice. Seeds taste good too, but you have to get a hard hull off.


----------



## beaglebiz

Sumac berries...
Locally we have Staghorn Sumac, which is easily identifiable. the berries grow in cones that point upward. Sumac is loaded with vitamin C. All summer long we drink sumac tea, which is like a pink lemonade...hot or cold. when the berries are peak, I dry and grind them to use as a seasoning. The dried sumac also has a lemony taste, and is prized in Lebanese cooking. One of our favorite treats is Za'atar. Its a flat bread, like a pita, brushed with oil, then topped with a combination of ground sumac, thyme, sesame ....then toasted in the oven or on an iron skillet.









adding...
Poison sumac is easily identifiable. it has white berries, and grows in swampy areas in the Eastern US and Canada. Its very uncommon in PA, cant speak for the rest of the east


----------



## beaglebiz

Ohio Rusty posted this on another post I had...

Just as a side note ... the BIG victor rat traps are great squirrel getters if you like fried squirrel. Bait and nail to a fence or tree. You'll be eating well in less than an hour .......
Ohio Rusty ><> 




















I dont know if this thread is intended for plants only, but this was such an ingenious idea, I plan to add a rat trap to my BOB.


----------



## Riverrat

I think I posted this site before...but it is a great one for plants and there uses. Hope this helps.

http://www.earthmountainview.com/earthwise/wildcrafting.htm


----------



## mpillow

w/ recipes!
http://umaine.edu/publications/4060e/

the game_ The Oregon Trail _(for pc) is a great tool too and fun to play!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

shrugs said:


> morel mushrooms found in washington the spring after a forest fire. and other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these two bags are about half of what me an my dad found two years ago.


I wanted to add to this. Be VERY careful when picking morels! False morels are deadly! The real ones are hollow from the dirt clear to the tip top. False morels are not entirely hollow. They tend to grow near burned elm tree stumps, which is why the poster found so many after a forest fire. Here in central Wisconsin, they tend to sprout in early to mid May. Late April in central and southern Indiana. 

I think it would be very helpful, if a picture or a link to a picture could accompany each post, as with wild plants, the most important thing is proper identification.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Lamb's Quarter

This is a typical weed that grows everywhere, but more often on disturbed ground. It can be picked anytime during the growing season, but are better when the plants are young. As late summer nears, they tend to get somewhat tough. Pick the leaves off the stem and eat leaves only. Cook like spinach. They taste good and can be frozen or dried. A very safe wild plant.

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/lambs_quarters.htm


----------



## Guest

Poke Salad is everywhere in the south, I mean everywhere. Some good eating. 
Kudzu a noxious weed, is an extremely high quality food for grazing animals. Only the young, early leaves are good for humans to eat. The kidzu flower is pretty good, too. I've read that the roots are good, but that's a little too much work for my personal preference.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

The fried squirrel looks delicious!


----------



## motdaugrnds

I will only speak to the wild plants growing in eastern USA that I have experimented with personally.

Poke Salet or Pokeweed (phytolacca americana): This plant grows here from early spring straight thru to fall.










As you can see, as it matures, it starts getting white berries on it, then the stems and leaf veins start getting some red on them, then the berries turn red, then they turn black. I have found it in full sun as well as partial shade. It reseeds itself each year and can get over 6ft tall and just about as broad. It likes fertil soil.

There is controversy around this plant (as often is the case around wild plants) so always proceed cautiously when experimenting with any plant. I really enjoy eating this plant as it is not only more nutritious than spinach, it holds together better and has a better taste. (I have not experimented with eating the berries nor any part of this plant that has red on it. I will never suggest you do so.) When harvesting for food, simply take off about 8" of the new shoots, pull off the leaves and steam. (You can also steam the stems as a separate dish similar to asparagus...just do not steam as long as you would asparagus.) I have also eaten the larger leaves (anything without red on it) and they are just as good and tender as the younger ones.

Medicinally, it is claimed to be useful in the treatment of rheumatoid arthritis, tonsilitis, mumps, swollen glands, shronic excess mucus, bronchitis, mastitis & constipation. When smushed/blended into a paste, it is said to be useful in treating fungal infections, joint inflammation, hemorrhoids, breast abscesses, skin diseases, ulcers and bad breath. I have never tried it this way; so cannot attest to this being authentic.

Do not confuse this plant with "wingstem" (Verbesina alternifolia). Wingstem is not edible. The difference in these two plants can easily be seen in all stages of its growth as the stems actually show flat pieces attached to their sides; thus, the name "wingstem".


----------



## City Bound

MMM Beagle, nice squirrel.


I reccomend Dandelions they are the first wild food to come up after winter and to come up in such abundance that after a harsh, post-TSHTF winter, we will be mighty hungry and will find a whole mess of food.

The flowers, the leaves, and the roots are edible. Leaves can be sun dried for later use.


----------



## secretcreek

Sassafras leaves: pleasant lemon to the taste and tender when young, good to quench thirst as the leaf is gooey- mucilage once chewed. Dried sassafras leaves are used in creole food like gumbo, it is ground up and called File'. *(leaves contain no safriole) Sassafras root makes a most delicious tea.

Spicebush (understory bush) puts out a red berry at the end of summer (looks like a dogwood tree berry). Harvest the berries, let them dry for a couple of weeks on the kitchen counter, and then store for later use as a spice/savory in chili and meat dishes. Grind the oily berry up and it will give your food a nice nutmeg-like earthy flavor. I don't suggest eating the berry by itself in quantity, due to gastric upset. It's too strong for that, but one or two small ground berries make my chili explode with flavor. 

-scrt crk


----------



## secretcreek

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Lamb's Quarter
> 
> This is a typical weed that grows everywhere, but more often on disturbed ground. It can be picked anytime during the growing season, but are better when the plants are young. As late summer nears, they tend to get somewhat tough. Pick the leaves off the stem and eat leaves only. Cook like spinach. They taste good and can be frozen or dried. A very safe wild plant.
> 
> http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/lambs_quarters.htm


I have this, Lambs quarter...growing all over my now defunct garden. I mean, all-over-it. I thought it was ragweed. So, I just verified that the leaves and seed heads are like the LQ description and Yep! So, I ate some fresh leaves. Taste good! Goes to show that there's a bounty, if we only learn what's bounty! How would I use it if I dehydrate the leaves? 
-scrt crk


----------



## elkhound

want a huge supply of food...here it is ..right at the top of our page.plain,simple and straightforward food talk...dirt..seeds..water = food.

their list.....they even have tobacco

Heirloom Seeds
Vegetable Seeds 
Herb Seeds 
Fruit Seeds 
Seed Sprouting 
Survival Seed Vault 
Herbal Tea Garden 
Culinary Herb Garden 
Medicinal Herb Garden 


http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/

fast easy way to secure some future food for yourself.


----------



## motdaugrnds

PLANTAIN: 
We have found two types of this plant (the broadleaf and the narrow leaf); both are edible and useful medicinally. 



















As you can see, Plantain's leaves grow mostly from the bottom of the plant; and when it seeds, the seed stalks shoot straight up into the air. (I've seen some here that are nearly 2 ft tall.)

Plantain is a good source of Vitamins C, A & K. The young leaves can be added to salads and older leaves are steamed. As the plant gets older, the leaves become rather woody; so best picked young. Plantain leaves are best used fresh, though I have some frozen awaiting our experience of it this way.

Medicinally, it is recognized as a "healer of wounds", a "remedy for many types of poisonings" and as a "body purifier". (We personally have not had an opportunity to use it for this as yet.) It is, also, known for effectually treating fevers, infections and skin diseases. The sap released by the plant aids in respiratory, digestive and urinary systems as it apparently safeguards the mucous coatings from inflammation as it calms down muscle contractions in conditions such as asthma, colic and stomach aches, as well as coughs. "Tannins" present in this plant draws tissues closer together, thus making it useful for tuberculosis, hemorrhaging in stomach/bowels, blood vomiting, diarrhea, colitis, even excessive menstrual bleeding. It can force the coughing up of thick mucous, thus clearing the chest, can treat congestion of mucous in the middle ear, clear stomach/bowel infections and urinary infections. The seeds can be used as a laxative and to lower cholesterol. You can blend the entire plant (roots too) and place this poltice on bee stings or use it on skin irritations and burns. It is said to stop bleeding of minor cuts, though I have had no opportunity to try this.

Useful information I found on net:
(Leaves are best gathered &#8220;prior&#8221; to it&#8217;s maturing enough to create a seed head.)

JUICE: Common plantain juice may be prepared by pressing fresh leaves of the plant. Consuming 10 ml of the juice thrice every day is beneficial for inflamed mucous membranes in cystitis, diarrhea and infections of the lungs or respiratory tract.

Recipe:
3 cups (180 g) fresh plantain leaves 
1 cups (250 ml) pure liquid honey 
1 opaque glass bottle
Crush the leaves in a food processor, drain and squeeze in cheesecloth. Combine 1 cup (250 ml) of the green juice with the honey and simmer for 10 minutes at low heat, stirring regularly. Let cool and pour into the opaque bottle. Take this nectar 1 teaspoonful at a time like a syrup to treat a cough; also use it to treat a sore throat, anemia, fatigue and eczema: 1 T (15 ml), 3 times daily.

TINCTURE (P. lanceolata): Tinctures of the common plantain should be preferably prepared with fresh leaves. This tincture is beneficial for heavy mucus, allergic rhinitis (inflammation of the nose mucus membrane) and whenever required for astringency (drawing tissues closer).

POULTICE: Soak a pad in common plantain tincture and apply it on the body areas to heal bee-stings or wounds that have been slow in healing. Applying fresh common plantain leaves will also have the same function as poultice prepared from the herb.

OINTMENT (P. major): Ointments or creams prepared with the leaves of the common plantain may be applied to heal wounds and burns or hemorrhoids.

WASH: The juice extracted from the common plantain herb leaves may be used as a wash for relief from inflammations, sores as well as injuries.

GARGLE: Dilute the juice extracted from the common plantain leaves and use as a gargle to alleviate sore or aching throats and mouths or even swelling of the gums.

SYRUP: Make syrup from the juice extracted from the common plantain leaves and ingest it to treat coughs. It is especially effectual in conditions like sore or inflamed throats. 

Seeds: Make an infusion with the common plantain seeds by adding one teaspoonful of the dehydrated seed to a cup of boiling water. Then cool the substance and drink the mucilage as well as the seeds at night to treat constipation effectively. 
Seeds can also be oven roasted & ground into flour.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

secretcreek said:


> I have this, Lambs quarter...growing all over my now defunct garden. I mean, all-over-it. I thought it was ragweed. So, I just verified that the leaves and seed heads are like the LQ description and Yep! So, I ate some fresh leaves. Taste good! Goes to show that there's a bounty, if we only learn what's bounty! How would I use it if I dehydrate the leaves?
> -scrt crk


When I dehydrate leaves of things, I crush them and put them into any non-sweet baked or cooked dish. I mean soups, chili, pastas, tomato dishes, homemade pizza crust, casseroles, etc.. Most of the time, no one even notices.


----------



## motdaugrnds

DOCK

Dock is a perennial weed in the buckwheat family that shows up early spring when basal leaves emerge from a stout taproot that enables it to thrive during drouts. By summer the plant has reddish & rigid stems 2-4 ft tall; then flower stems show up with greenish flowers. We found two types of dock (&#8220;curly&#8221; Rumex crispus and &#8220;broadleaf&#8221; Rumex obtusifolius). 



















Both of these are edible (root, young leaves, stems & seeds) as well as medicinal. As an edible plant, its leaves are rich in vitamins A and C, containing an easily digested iron essential for humans. Medicinally it is said to be a wonderful blood purifier and body cleanser and has been known to help heal scrofula, leprosy, tumors and swellings; also good for ulcerated eyelids. (We cannot confirm this as yet.)

When harvesting the *leaves*, we found tiny insect eggs on underside; so it is best to wash them well on both sides. (They can actually be eaten raw; however, we found them not as tasteful raw.) It is best to parboil them (bring water to a boil, toss it, add more and then cook a few minutes more with favorite seasoning). You can also use the youngest leaves in salads and the older leaves for teas or stir fries. 

The *stalk* can be peeled and eaten raw or cooked. We have not tried this as yet; but will next year.

The *seeds* can be ground into a flour or roasted to make a coffee-like drink. They can also be cooked as a porage with a &#8220;buckwheat&#8221; flavor. The seeds are highly astringent, so may be used to aid in cases of diarrhea. 

The *roots* (dig up in fall) make a great Apple Cider Vinegar to use with marinades, salads or greens or simply mixed with water for a strong &#8220;iron-rich&#8221; tonic.

Use caution while consuming this plant. It contains a high &#8220;oxalic acid&#8221; content and over time can be toxic. (This of course is true of most greens, which is why they should be used in moderation.)


----------



## tinknal

One of my favorite spring greens is young milkweed shoots. I've found an abundance of bad information about them. Some claim that there are poisonous varieties, but the only solid information I have found indicates that some people have mistakenly consumed dogbane rather than milkweed. They are best before the leaves spread away from the stalk. I pull slowly to get as much of the tender young root as possible. 

Many people also recommend repeated boilings but I just simmer or steam them once and then lightly saute them in garlic butter or olive oil. 

Later in the season the flowers can be eaten like broccoli. After the seed pods appear the young seed pods can be boiled as a vegetable.

The fluff from mature seed pods can be used to stuff quilts or pillows. The US government paid schoolchildren to collect the fluff for use in life jackets when we were no longer able to obtain kapok from SE Asia during WWII.

The mature stems are very fibrous and can be made into cord or rope.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

We have an annual Fall Food Fest here, and they do a 'wild Food Challenge' every year. This is where for a small fee, you can sample a dozen or so different wild foods, and if you sample them all, you win a small prize. This turned into a contest last year when someone made mealworm cookies. Anyway, this year, they featured pickled milkweed pods. They were very good!


----------



## tinknal

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Anyway, this year, they featured pickled milkweed pods. They were very good!


You can also peel the green shell off of very young pods and steam the white interior. They have cheesy consistency.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

Interesting subject. Supposedly the Cherokee Natives knew of over 500 different plants, nuts, and animals that would sustain them during the pre-European settlement days. All collected in the woodlands that is getting very scarce now days and a lot of those medicinal plants have been forgoten in today's time. 

But we still have Crawdads in the creek to enjoy. My daughters and I spend many summer days staying cool while wading the creek and giggin crawdads. We'll gig a gallon bucket full and take them home and fry them up.


----------



## Shrarvrs88

Google Miner's Lettuce. Sadly, it likes shady, wet areas, so while I had TONS of it in Salem, OR, I have none here. It is yummy, like spinach, but better in my and my husband's opinion...and he is picky. VERY easy to recognize, and great mid spring food for those who have it.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

How exactly do you do crawdads? We played with them a lot in West Virginia when I was a kid, but we never ate them. As an adult, I found some on a buffet and they tasted like pond water. Bleck!


----------



## elkhound

heres a place full of information.......EatTheWeeds

http://www.youtube.com/user/EatTheWeeds


----------



## motdaugrnds

I've never prepared fresh-caught crawdads; but I have prepared a meal from the store-bought frozen ones. We like them steamed in with wild long-grain rice.


----------



## Freeholder

We used to gather and eat crawdads when we lived in the Oregon Coast Range. We gathered them from the river/creek that we lived near, not from ponds, so never had any trouble with the taste -- I think if you are gathering them from muddy stagnant water, it would be a good idea to keep them in a bucket of clean water overnight. Any longer than that and they will probably start eating one another. 

Then we just heated up a big pot of water, dropped them in, and cooked like lobster. Taste like lobster, too!

Kathleen


----------



## tinknal

Here is the first of a series of videos on building crawdad traps on You-tube.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLrvhWS575o[/ame]


----------



## secretcreek

I put some lambs quarters in my spaghetti sauce lastnight. Just looked like green herb. I told the guys and then we laughed that we spent so much time trying to get rid of a plant in our garden that was much more nutritional than the veggies we were hoeing around. I guess because you don't get much volume from a lambsqrtr plant that it doesn't seem feasible to keep it and ignore the veg plants that keep producing. But I am glad for the information. It'll be good to dry the seed heads for us and/or the birds this winter too.
-scrt crk


----------



## motdaugrnds

*SMART WEED*:
There are 3 types of smartweed and all are edible and medicinal alike. This plant can be found from early spring throughout fall along swamps and standing water, though it will also grow on much drier land. It is a series of vines coming from one shallow root system and can aggressively spread over the ground or climb existing structures. As can be seen below, the flowers range from white to pink.



















*Culinary use*:
The whole plant can be used. (Caution: As with any wild plant, test a tiny bit of it on yourself first as the "juice" from this plant may cause dermatitis in some people.)

The *young seedlings *can be used fresh as a garnish or added to salads and are said to be "hot". (I have not tested this.)

The *leaves and stems *can be eaten raw or cooked. The leaves contain about 7.5% protein, 1.9% fat, 8% carbohydrate & 2% ash. They make a delicious dish of greens when steamed.

The *seeds* can, also, be eaten raw or cooked and may be used as a "peppery like" condiment in cooking. (I have not used seeds in any form yet.)

*Medicinal Use*: (We have not used this plant medicinally as yet; however, here is some information I found about doing so.)
Smartweed is valued for its astringent properties, making it useful in treating skin problems & bleeding situations. (Leaves contain "rutin", which helps strengthen fragile capillaries and, thereby, prevents bleeding.)

The leaves are anti-inflammatory, astringent, carminative, diaphoretic, diuretic, enmenagogue, stimulant, stomachic & styptic.

The seeds are carminative, diuretic and stimulant.

The whole plant can be used in the treatment of a wide range of ailments (diarrhoea, dyspepsia, itching skin, excessive menstrual bleeding and haemorrhoids). As a poultice it is used in treating swollen and inflamed areas.

A cold-water "*infusion*" (easily prepared from the fluid extract: 1 oz to 1 pint) has helped dysentery, gout, sore mouths, colds & coughs. It has been found beneficial in the treatment of chronic ulcers and haemorrhoidal tumours, also as a wash in chronic erysipetalous inflammations and as a fomentation in flatulent colic. A hot decoction made from the whole plant has been used as a remedy for cholera, i.e. the patient wrapped in a sheet that has been soaked in it.

The expressed juice of the freshly gathered plant has been found very useful in jundice and beginning phrase of dropsies (1-3 Tbs daily). In Salmon's Herbal it is stated, "...The essenee causes a good digestion...is admirable against all cold and moist diseases of the brain and nerves...such as falling sickness, vertigo, lethargy, apoplexy, palsy....made into a syrup with honey it is a good pectoral. (The oil dissolves and discusses all cold swelling, scrofulous and scirrhous tumours, quinsies, congealed blood, pleurisies...."

***It was an old country remedy for curing proud flesh in the sores of animals. If strewed in a chamber, it will soon kill all the fleas.


----------



## Forerunner

I've always been fascinated with the ironic and multi-faceted uses of the stinging nettle (urtica dioica). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nettle

The young shoots are some of the first to come up in the late winter, just about mid-way through maple syruping season, here.... and are so nutrient packed, it's as though they were put here to detox a winter-fed body.
High in protein and multiple valuable trace minerals, nettle is known as a powerful blood-builder. The young herbs are best steamed just enough to neutralize the burning acid in the hairs on stem and the underside of the leaves.
The herb can be dried for tea, and animal feed supplement (50% protein by dry weight), as well as for an addition to soups and other winter dishes.

One year, boiling sap down, deep in the woods and by myself, I took to cracking walnuts to amuse myself and fill the mid-day void, and noticed a patch of very small nettle coming up by the creek, right through last years mature and long dead growth. I had heard of the nettle's legendary fiber strength, and decided that I had plenty of time to experiment. I harvested a large armload of old nettle stalks and took them back to the sugar shack. Turns out the stem has two basic components, the pithy bulk and the lesser fibrous portion. Simple twisting and working back and forth of the stems relieved them of the pithy portion, leaving an appreciable amount of fiber to work with.
Without twisting the fibers, I just took three separate strands, maybe an eighth of an inch in diameter, each, and began to braid them up. I ended up with a section of good, pliable rope, about the thickness of a pencil, and could not break it with some effort.

Our cows love the summer growth nettle, as is, so it makes a ready forage for either pasture or to be harvested and brought to them.
We live on the edge of the river bottom, some ways up the hill from the flood plain, so nettle is abundant and close to hand.
It has become one of our most prized natural resources.


----------



## secretcreek

I enjoyed learning that cordage info Forerunner. I keep staring at the yucca plant that came back strong after my goats ate it down to gnawed root bulbs.


----------



## Forerunner

Yucca is a study in itself.
There is cordage fiber, medicinal value, edible portions and the main stem makes a fine drill portion of a bow drill fire starting apparatus.


----------



## beaglebiz

tinknal said:


> Here is the first of a series of videos on building crawdad traps on You-tube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLrvhWS575o


If you have children, you dont even need a crawdad trap 
We eat them frequently when the river is not frozen. last summer my youngest ds caught one ten inches long, here in PA  (he kept him for the day, then released. He called him "Errol" ...that cracked me up)

If any of you have netflix..."snowwalker" is a good movie I watched yesterday while prepping /canning beets and carrots. About a pilot that crashes his small plane in the artic while carrying a native girl who is isick...she is something else...fishing as soon as she calms down after the crash. she has all of the local survival know how to keep them alive, except for ....(watch)


----------



## motdaugrnds

Forerunner, I have searched all over our little 6 acres and the only nettle I've found has been the bull nettle and the nightshade. I purchased some "giant nettle" from a lady in NW part of America; but the 2 plants I got both died and I have not planted the seeds as yet. (I am wondering if it will even grow in Virginia.) I sure would like to have some growing here; so I will definately plant the seeds and do what I can to get them to grow.


----------



## tinknal

beaglebiz said:


> If you have children, you dont even need a crawdad trap
> We eat them frequently when the river is not frozen.


Yes, but what happens after you eat the children? 

Half a dozen traps and they can actually become an important and steady food source throughout the year.


----------



## Forerunner

motdaugrnds said:


> Forerunner, I have searched all over our little 6 acres and the only nettle I've found has been the bull nettle and the nightshade. I purchased some "giant nettle" from a lady in NW part of America; but the 2 plants I got both died and I have not planted the seeds as yet. (I am wondering if it will even grow in Virginia.) I sure would like to have some growing here; so I will definately plant the seeds and do what I can to get them to grow.


Yeah.... bull nettle and nightshade are bad news.
I'd get the Latin on that giant nettle and be certain I was getting the right strain.

Incidentally, nettle is an extreme nutrient boost to a compost pile, is indicative of rich soil wherever it grows and benefits other plants in it's immediate growing vicinity.


----------



## GBov

Beauty Berry. I dont have a picture of it but here is the wikipedia info on it....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beautyberry

It cant be confused with ANYTHING and it makes super jelly! And the bit about rubbing the leaves on to repel mosquitoes? It works!

Cattails! Another one that cant be confused with something deadly and is also megga useful. Don't know about the taste as I haven't eaten them yet.


----------



## ghmerrill

'tis the season....for ACORNS! 

Around here, we have white and black oak... The black oak makes fine animal feed- our pigs, goats, sheep, and chickens all love them (cracked for the chickens, everyone else eats them whole). You probably wouldn't want to eat black oak acorns though, they are very bitter, even after soaking.
White oak is a different story! The acorns are a bit bitter, but soaking the nutmeats in water and changing it a couple times reduces it. They make excellent people or animal food. Best of all, a good size oak tree can produce several bushels of acorns, which store well into winter!


----------



## Forerunner

We're blessed with an abundance of very old growth bur oaks.
The bur oak is a variety of white oak, characterized by a deeply grooved barn and large acorns, each with a notable bur helmet. The bur oaks make a very large, and nearly neutral flavored nut meat, being the least of all oaks in tannic acid content.
We dry the acorns to store them and grind them for a flour supplement that makes really good pancakes and interesting breads and muffins.
Dried and packed in glass jars, they store a long time....easily until next season.


----------



## Shrarvrs88

Crab Apples. 

I have had many people actually tell me they are poisonous, because they didn't know what it was. But they are very good and fruit up in the fall, after the hot summer. Very yummy and they grow EVERYWHERE here! People seem to love to plant them along city streets in some places....and along roads.


----------



## GBov

Shrarvrs88 said:


> Crab Apples.
> 
> I have had many people actually tell me they are poisonous, because they didn't know what it was. But they are very good and fruit up in the fall, after the hot summer. Very yummy and they grow EVERYWHERE here! People seem to love to plant them along city streets in some places....and along roads.


Put an oven proof pan full of crab apples with just a little water and cook slowly till tender. Mashing them down two or three times while cooking lets you know how they are doing. Cool and then push the mush through a fine sieve.

The crab apple sauce can then be turned into all sorts of wonderful things.

I MISS my crab apple tree!


----------



## naturelover

Great timing for posting about crabapples. I just recently did up a big batch of sweet spiced pickled crabapples. I don't know what variety of crabapples they were, they're the type that are always yellow on one side and bright red on the sunniest side and they're very firm and sour. I took some pictures, and I'll post the pickling recipe here too. It is very tasty and the combination of ingredients in the syrup has digestive and medicinal properties that are great for winter time colds, congestion and other winter associated discomforts.
&#12288;
I picked through several boxes of fresh picked crabapples and selected those that were very firm and had as much as possible of the reddest blush covering them but no bruises or soft spots. I leave the stems on for pickling them, the stems make nice little handles to hold when you're nibbling on the pickled crabapples.
&#12288;
*&#12288;*
Box of crabapples
&#12288;









&#12288;
Example of those with reddest blush selected
&#12288;









&#12288;
Pickled crabapples (and one jar of firm wild foraged pears) plus the extra left over pickling syrup - these are the last of the jars, still very hot out of the boiling water bath and the lids had not popped down on these ones yet.
&#12288;









*&#12288;*
*&#12288;*
*&#12288;*
*Recipe for sweet spiced pickled crabapples (this same recipe can be used for pickling other very firm fresh fruits or veggies and also for pickling garlic cloves and garlic scapes).*
&#12288;
You can't measure whole crabapples by the cup to determine how much vinegar you need to use, so you'll have to pack some crabapples into a jar and fill it with water to completely cover them, then drain off the water into another container to measure that water and see how much vinegar is needed based on that. Multiply that measurement by the number of jars you will be filling and include some extra to allow for evaporation and so you still have a jar of syrup left over after the full batch is all bottled up. Depending on how much fruit you're processing you will have to multiply or divide this recipe for your own requirements.
&#12288;
8 cups white wine vinegar
6 cups sugar
6 cinnamon sticks
1 tablespoon each of whole seeds:
Allspice (small whole dry berries) 
Anise seeds
Caraway seeds
Cloves 
Coriander seeds
1 heaping tablespoon fresh, peeled Ginger - finely chopped or diced
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract (optional)
Do not put the loose spice seeds into a spice bag, the spices will all go freely into pickling syrup and should not be strained out.
&#12288;
Bring vinegar to rolling simmer, (not full on boiling) - add sugar and all spices loosely. Stir well until sugar is completely dissolved and let simmer on low roll for 15 minutes, stir frequently.
&#12288;
Into hot, sterile mason jars pack freshly washed whole, firm crabapples with stems ON and pointing up. Pack them in firmly and be sure to leave at least 1 inch head space at neck of jar.
&#12288;
Remove the cinnamon sticks only from the simmering syrup and set them aside. Ladle the hot syrup into each jar of crabapples. Be sure to stir up the pot when ladling it out to make sure each ladle-full has some loose spice seeds go into each jar. Ensure that crabapples are completely covered with liquid and that you still have that one inch of head space.
&#12288;
Cap with vinegar-proof caps, put screw tops on tightly enough to keep caps firmly positioned, put jars in rack and lower into boiling hot water bath. Do not process the jars completely submerged, leave the entire screw caps visible one inch above the boiling water. If you have too much boiling water in there, ladle some of it out to bring the water level to just below the screw caps. 
&#12288;
Hot water bath at full boil for 15 minutes for small jars - 20 minutes for large jars. The skin on some of the crabapples will split down one side but that is okay.
&#12288;
After processing remove from boiling water bath, tighten screw tops again as they will have loosened while in the water bath, set jars aside to cool and for lids to pop down. When cooled wipe jars with wet cloth to remove any stickiness on the outsides, label with contents and the date processed and set aside in a cool, dark place for 6 weeks to pickle thoroughly before opening.
&#12288;
If you have any pickling syrup left over after filling all the jars, save it in a jar, put the used cinnamon sticks back into it and let the remaining mixture of spice seeds and sticks infuse in the vinegar. It can be used for other recipes or be used medicinally. One further note. When you open a jar and finish off the crabapples in it I can assure you the remaining pickling syrup in the jar will taste even better than it did when you first made it up because it will have had 6 weeks of infusing. It will be so improved, so mellow and deliciously spicy and 'crabappley' you will want to save it for using it in other recipes, to mix in beverages or else it can be used medicinally for winter colds and congestion or to improve digestion - drink one full tablespoon per day for digestion.


.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Naturelover, love those pictures; and thanks for such a well written recipe....now if only I had a crabapple tree...


----------



## ghmerrill

ghmerrill said:


> 'tis the season....for ACORNS!
> 
> Around here, we have white and black oak... The black oak makes fine animal feed- our pigs, goats, sheep, and chickens all love them (cracked for the chickens, everyone else eats them whole). You probably wouldn't want to eat black oak acorns though, they are very bitter, even after soaking.
> White oak is a different story! The acorns are a bit bitter, but soaking the nutmeats in water and changing it a couple times reduces it. They make excellent people or animal food. Best of all, a good size oak tree can produce several bushels of acorns, which store well into winter!


Just found this: complete nutritional info on raw acorns. 108 calories per ounce, high in fat, not alot of vitamins. I was surprised at some of the info....

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3082/2

Edit: the amino acid score is 122... 100 is minimum for being considered "complete" nutritionally.


----------



## tinknal

ghmerrill said:


> Just found this: complete nutritional info on raw acorns. 108 calories per ounce, high in fat, not alot of vitamins. I was surprised at some of the info....
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3082/2
> 
> Edit: the amino acid score is 122... 100 is minimum for being considered "complete" nutritionally.


That is the kind of food that can be really important in an emergency. It provides way more calories than it costs to collect.

Some foods are perfectly edible, but if they cost more calories to secure than they provide they can be deadly.


----------



## naturelover

Okay, I goofed up when I posted the recipe for the pickled crabapples, I missed out some information and somebody sent me a PM to make an enquiry about that. So here is the question and the answer, just in case anybody else was wondering the same thing:

*Re: crabapple recipe* 



<HR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; COLOR: #ffffff" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->Quote:
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>
_Hello Naturelover,_
_Appreciate the pickling recipe! I do not understand the specifics of not covering the jars as usual for water bath. And is a "vinegar proof" lid the same as the ones I normally use? _
_What's the logic with that water level? I have never waterbathed anything with that high a concentration of vinegar, so maybe I learn something here._
_Thank you!_




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Usually when I'm canning other foods in the hot water bath I do submerge the entire jars so the water level is one inch above the lids. However, very hard crabapples tend to split, expand and fizz more than other fruits during the processing, so they cause more syphoning to happen. Not only does it force more air and liquid out of the jar, it also syphons water from the boiling water bath back into the jar. That additional water getting sucked back into the jar may fill it up more or even right to the top, that can cause the jar to lose its headspace so when it's cooling it doesn't form a proper seal. I've only ever had that happen in the past with crabapples, so that's why I now recommend the technique of a slightly lower water level for pickled crabapples. Some of the air and vinegar will still get forced out of the jar during the processing, and boiling water will get splashed up on top of the lids but at least there won't be a lot of boiling water be getting sucked back in and filling the jar to the top. It's very important for there to be some headspace to ensure a good pressure seal.

Re: vinegar-proof lids, that was for the benefit of people who don't use modern, new unused lids and insist on saving and re-using the same lids over and over and over again, or who use the old fashioned zinc or tin type of lids. Undiluted vinegar such as called for in this recipe can be corrosive to metals and if it comes in contact with old or re-used lids that have been scratched or lost their inner finish on the undersides from constant re-use, then it can cause further corrosion or oxidation on the undersides of the lids and contaminate the food.

I'm glad you thought to ask the question and I will post the question and the answer back in the topic. I just never thought to explain the reasons for doing crabapples that way and it was already such a long post anyway, but maybe some other people who do canning are wondering the same thing.

.


----------



## naturelover

I also got a question from someone asking about the medicinal properties of the spiced crabapples, so here is the answer to that.

It's more than just the crabapples, it's the entire combination of ingredients that is helpful. The entire combination of each of the individual spices properties infused with the vinegar syrup and the juices and pectin and vitamins from the crabapples creates a tonic syrup full of essential vitamins and minerals and other properties that can be taken medicinally. It can aid slow or stagnant digestion and to help with winter discomforts such as colds, lung congestion, sinus stuffiness and runny nose, fever, sore throat, slow circulation, pain of arthritis in joints or muscle pain. The tonic syrup is carminative, warming, calming, antimicrobial, antiviral, anti-inflammatory, decongestant, improves appetite and aids digestion, anti-colic, anti-flatulant, anti-reflux, counteractive against both constipation and diahrrea, aids bile production, and helps to improve sleep for those who suffer from digestive problems at night. 

If you were to look up the medicinal properties of each of the individual spice seeds and cinnamon as well as the ginger, crabapples and the vinegar you will see that as an infused combination they form a strong medicinal tonic syrup that should be treated as medicine rather than food. This tonic syrup could be taken by teens and adults at 1 tablespoon full per day prior to a large dinner at night, or 1 teaspoon before each meal .... and for children, they could have half a teaspoon prior to each meal. Or to eat one crabapple as a condiment with the evening meal would have similar benefit since the crabapples have also been infused with the medicinal properties of the spices and vinegar.

.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Some additional information just learned about dock and plantain (both types of each):

They both sprout up fresh in the spring as well as in the fall! For me this means, if I want fresh greens during late summer (when the dock and plantain are more woody), just freeze some that show up in the spring; then if I want some during the winter months, just freeze some that show up in the fall. This may seem like a little thing to some; but it will aid me next year in saving freezer space at crucial times.


----------



## Wings

I don't have a picture but... Red Mulberries. They're delicious (if you can get them before the birds do). Similar to blackberries, but the seeds aren't as hard (a definite plus in my book) and the flavor is sweeter, not quite as tart. They can be difficult to collect; the tree that we used to have had one large limb that was easy to reach. If you use a stick to try knocking some down, be careful because the limbs can be fragile; our tree frequently had a limb break when there was a storm.


----------



## GBov

Wings said:


> I don't have a picture but... Red Mulberries. They're delicious (if you can get them before the birds do). Similar to blackberries, but the seeds aren't as hard (a definite plus in my book) and the flavor is sweeter, not quite as tart. They can be difficult to collect; the tree that we used to have had one large limb that was easy to reach. If you use a stick to try knocking some down, be careful because the limbs can be fragile; our tree frequently had a limb break when there was a storm.


The young leaves make a cracking good pot herb, either boiled or steamed. They have a lovely nutty flavor.

I dont like the fruit much myself, its rather hmmmmm, I dont know the word, like okra I guess but not as bad. There is a word for it but my brain is failing me lol.


----------



## City Bound

Clover is a good wild food. it has a lot of uses. i tried it today for the first time and it was pretty good. I ate the small green leaves raw and they have a strong clorophyl flavor, sort of like wheat grass juice. They are perenial so that helps ease the burden of producing food.

from what I read, the flowers, the seeds, the leaves before it goes to flower, and the root can all be eaten. The root has to be cooked. The leaves can be cooked or eaten raw as a salad. I am guessing that the leaves would make a healthy juice also. The dried flowers and seeds can be ground into flour and used to make breads. I was reading that during the Irish Famine people used clover flowers and seeds to make breads, but I am not sure how historically true that is.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I have some experience using the "red clover" (type with cone-shaped flowers). I took the flowers and made a tincture of them. This created a tea that was very soothing to my nerves. I would not hesitate to grow those!


----------



## City Bound

Give growing them a try. The clover I have, sprung up on it's own and it is white clover. it is still green and edible and it has been below freezing for two days now. 

The leaves are good. They can be used as a salad, or cooked. They have a strong cloropyhl flavor.


----------



## tinknal

Went fishing Sunday. Came home with two nice Northern Pike. They were filled with roe which usually ( don't ask me why) most folks just throw away. At first I was going to batter and fry the roe sacks but on second thought did a little research. Turns out pike roe caviar sells for $100 a pound! Also turns out it is stupidly simple to make. So here I am eating caviar on saltines with cream cheese. It really grows on you!

Here is how I made it. 

I used one of them funnel shaped food mills. I put the roe in it and put a bowl underneath. I gently stirred the roe along with a little water. all the roe went through the mill and the sacs and various viscera stayed in the mill. Then I lined the mill with a cloth and put the roe back in to drain off the water, squeezing it a little to help it along. The recipe I used said to use 10 percent salt by weight. No scale so I guessed. Stir the salt in, stir again in 15 minutes, stir 10 minutes later. 30 minutes later it is done. I thought it was much too salty so I mixed it with water and run it through the cloth again. Much better after that.


----------



## naturelover

That sounds good. I love small fish roe, most especially the tiny roe of sea urchins. Salty but also sweet and crunchy and bursting with flavour when you bite down on it. 

Another that is a favorite of mine is milt - that is the reproductive glands of male fish. Milt looks and has the texture and consistency of long thin strips of fresh liver except that it is white to pale pink. We take milt from salmon, steelhead, herring, halibut and cod here. It can be cooked the same way you would cook liver, or it can be eaten raw as sashimi (Japanese style). It does not have a strong fishy taste to it, it's very bland and almost tasteless but absorbs the flavours of other things that it's cooked with. I prefer to cook it gently in the skillet in bacon fat with sauteed onions. Never over-cook milt as it will go tough and rubbery just like liver does if it's over-cooked. The picture is of salmon milt.










.


----------



## tinknal

NL, I saw some reference to this while looking for a caviar recipe. Arghhh! Since I'm a guy who claims that I'll try anything I suppose I'll have to try his too.........curse you! LOL.

Most big pike are females so maybe I'll get lucky and throw the males back,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TJN66

Great Thread!!!


----------



## Mac_

*Pine tree bark.* Early settlers peeled the bark off pine trees, hung the strips in the barn to dry, and made a flour out of the bark.

*Clover*. Native Americans ate clover. High in protein.

*Dock

Pigweed

Lambs Quarters*


----------



## wogglebug

A tool for harvesting fruit:

Get a fairly long, fairly straight stick with a Y-shaped end (branches of the Y need only to be a little over two inches long). Stick should be comparable to, but considerably lighter than, a broomstick; yet still strong.
Get an old-fashioned tin (tuna or fruit or like that - over three inches wide). Tin needs to have been opened, but still have lid strongly attached at one side.
Punch a couple of nail-holes in each side of the tin lid.
Nestle the tin into the Y of the stick, lid reaching back over the stick.
Bend the sides of the tin lid down around the stick, then use tie-wire around the lid and stick, and through the nail holes, to tie the tin onto the stick.

That's it.
Use the forward edge of the tin to scrape/pick fruit, letting them fall into the tin.
If necessary, you can turn the tin upside down or sideways, scrape off fruit, and let them fall.
A bigger tin will let you pick more fruit before having to pull the tool back and empty it.
A smaller tin is more nimble, lighter, easier to get into confined spaces.


----------



## Jokarva

http://www.farmtotableonline.org/2011/09/harvesting-wild-bamboo-shoots/

Article on harvesting wild bamboo shoots. We did this with my sister and BIL once, BIL cooked them well in salted water and served lightly buttered. They were...ok. Not a lot of flavor, but they will fill you up.


----------



## Sonshine

zong said:


> Poke Salad is everywhere in the south, I mean everywhere. Some good eating.
> Kudzu a noxious weed, is an extremely high quality food for grazing animals. Only the young, early leaves are good for humans to eat. The kidzu flower is pretty good, too. I've read that the roots are good, but that's a little too much work for my personal preference.


Kudzu also has medicinal value: http://www.naturalhealthweb.com/articles/nations-weissman2.html


----------



## doodlemom

http://honest-food.net/2010/01/28/grasping-the-nettle/


----------



## ||Downhome||

Surprised at no mention of Ramps or wild leeks?

I found a huge patch tonight well hunting for morel mushrooms.
Going back and dig some tomorrow for some Potato and ramp soup.
going to disperse some around the woods as well and try getting some going here at home.

I'll take some pictures then.

other then that there are a ton of fruit trees on this section of land, all from old homesteads, they could be brought back to production with some pruning.

also Hickory's for days. and a few walnuts.


----------



## ChristieAcres

We have an incredible abundance of wild edibles on our property and the forest all around us. There are (3) different types of Wild Blackberries, Black Blueberries, Blueberries, Salmon Berries, Huckleberries, and a few more types of berries. I am in the process of adding more Herbs, for culinary/medicinal purposes. Later, I'll post what I have and what I am adding. I figure the more you interplant your edibles in with your ornamentals, the less others will know what they can swipe, should it come to that. We are close to the saltwater and also have access to freshwater, so all the seafood that comes from both... Both DH and I enjoy all the local fare, go fishing, crabbing, shrimping, clamming, and harvest oysters. Our garden areas supply enough to feed us all year-around, too.

Of the Herbs I am growing, I would rate Comfrey Bocking14, as the MOST important due to versatility in use, and value medicinally. Then, Garlic, and the list goes from there. I'll have to come back and post


----------



## cozynak

Re: Pike Roe

Great idea Tinknal. However, I must speak up to say that while I have read that many eat it with no problem, I have also read that roe of pike can be poisonous. The symptom is severe diarrhea. The toxin is apparently destroyed by heating to boiling temperature, so cooked roe should not be a problem. This may need additional research, my research was minimal.


----------



## Peggy

I am in the process of planting all different types of wild eatible plants in my yard. I just planted wild onion, wild strawberry, ostrich fern and low bush blueberries. also have planted green beans vines in my hanging pots. I think they will look good as they grow down over the sides of the hanging pots. planted garlic around my rose bush last fall, all my flower beds have vegies or berry plants in them.


----------



## Tirzah

Aspen bark contains salicin, a chemical closely related to aspirin.

Medicinal Plants of the Southwest

http://www.westernexplorers.us/Aspen.pdf


----------



## trulytricia

http://thelabrawtory.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/blue_violet.jpg




Violet flowers make a lovely addition to any food from salad to decorating the top of a cake.

And the young leaves can be eaten.


----------



## partndn

My jungle yard has a lot of sow thistle.
I see that it is supposedly nutritious when eaten. Good to know. 

But I wondered if anyone has medicinal value to share. I have only found reference to some "heard of" uses, not really anyone saying "it's quite beneficial for xx.."

Anyone's experience appreciated.


----------



## ViamFec

Pine Needle Tea - a simple and easy way to get all the vitamin C you need


----------



## Sanza

These are honey mushrooms that grow in the fall, usually around the time of the first fall frosts. They grow around dead stumps or trees usually, but can even grow on the bottom branches of willows. Most grow in clumps like pictured but singles can also be found.


----------



## trulytricia

While I've known about chickweed as a poultice plant for years I never took it serious for food. That is until last week!

I threw some on a burrito and found it to be really good. Mild with a slight crunch. So use it like lettuce or toss it with some hot noodles.

It is now a part of my garden where it has volunteered!

Chickweed


----------



## Darstcreek

Here in Texas where I live cactus and snake can keep you alive and there alot of each and the easyest to find>> cat tails can be had pretty easy . we have mustang grapes great source of vit C cactus prickly pear is good source of vit c also ......


----------



## Mickey

Elderberries-delicious as jam or pancake syrup. Also supposed to be good medicinally for colds and flu.


----------



## GBov

Mickey said:


> Elderberries-delicious as jam or pancake syrup. Also supposed to be good medicinally for colds and flu.


Or pour carbonated water in a glass with an inch or two of elderberry syrup. It makes a lovely drink.


----------



## meanwhile

We are just learning about wild foods and are taking lots of photos. Here are some photos of mushrooms we found just today. Click the link to see all the photos:
Meanwhile, Back in Saluda | Facebook


----------



## badlander

We have an abundance of hickory nuts, walnuts, and since there is no longer any grazing going on at BaDland Farm, the berries are returning. This year we saw our first blackberries and raspberries. There are some volunteer peach trees in a field behind our second home where we live during the work week. DH threw some pits out there 10 years ago and now we have 'wild' peaches in the summer to enjoy.

Now that fall is coming on, time to go out looking for hen of the woods and Chantrelles in the timber around the farm. I also am seeing my first 'puff ball' mushrooms but have no experience cooking them. 

Anybody have any experience cooking these? I have seen some as big as my fist down to miniature pear shaped puff balls.


----------



## DarleneJ

I've only had puff balls stir-fried, but that was just my one experience. I imagine they could be consumed just as you would any other mushroom. They are definately tasty and substantial.


----------



## Guest

Here is a cookie sheet full of sliced puffball. I sliced them, baked in butter, then used them as crusts for mini pizzas.









And here is one of the mini pizzas. i sliced it to try to get a picture of the inside of the puffball slice. They're pretty delicate and creamy. Fantastic for soup, by the way.


----------



## Peggy

pawpaw fruit is starting to ripen. pawpaw are a good fruit to eat. makes good pawpaw jam, pawpaw cookies and pawpaw cake.


----------



## badlander

Thanks for the tips on the puff ball mushrooms. Next ones I find are going to be sliced, breaded in rice flour and sauteed.

As for additional food. The bass in our pond are biting like crazy on big grasshoppers. Some of them (the bass) are weighing in over 5 pounds and are more fun than should be legal to catch. I think folks tend to overlook natural bait when it comes to fishing and you can always put the kids or grandkids, if you are lucky enough to have them, to work catching grasshoppers this time of year. All it takes is a sunny day and a fruit jar with a lid and they are set to go.


----------



## SCRancher

motdaugrnds said:


> *SMART WEED*:
> There are 3 types of smartweed and all are edible and medicinal alike. This plant can be found from early spring throughout fall along swamps and standing water, though it will also grow on much drier land. It is a series of vines coming from one shallow root system and can aggressively spread over the ground or climb existing structures. As can be seen below, the flowers range from white to pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Culinary use*:
> The whole plant can be used. (Caution: As with any wild plant, test a tiny bit of it on yourself first as the "juice" from this plant may cause dermatitis in some people.)
> 
> The *young seedlings *can be used fresh as a garnish or added to salads and are said to be "hot". (I have not tested this.)
> 
> The *leaves and stems *can be eaten raw or cooked. The leaves contain about 7.5% protein, 1.9% fat, 8% carbohydrate & 2% ash. They make a delicious dish of greens when steamed.
> 
> The *seeds* can, also, be eaten raw or cooked and may be used as a "peppery like" condiment in cooking. (I have not used seeds in any form yet.)
> 
> *Medicinal Use*: (We have not used this plant medicinally as yet; however, here is some information I found about doing so.)
> Smartweed is valued for its astringent properties, making it useful in treating skin problems & bleeding situations. (Leaves contain "rutin", which helps strengthen fragile capillaries and, thereby, prevents bleeding.)
> 
> The leaves are anti-inflammatory, astringent, carminative, diaphoretic, diuretic, enmenagogue, stimulant, stomachic & styptic.
> 
> The seeds are carminative, diuretic and stimulant.
> 
> The whole plant can be used in the treatment of a wide range of ailments (diarrhoea, dyspepsia, itching skin, excessive menstrual bleeding and haemorrhoids). As a poultice it is used in treating swollen and inflamed areas.
> 
> A cold-water "*infusion*" (easily prepared from the fluid extract: 1 oz to 1 pint) has helped dysentery, gout, sore mouths, colds & coughs. It has been found beneficial in the treatment of chronic ulcers and haemorrhoidal tumours, also as a wash in chronic erysipetalous inflammations and as a fomentation in flatulent colic. A hot decoction made from the whole plant has been used as a remedy for cholera, i.e. the patient wrapped in a sheet that has been soaked in it.
> 
> The expressed juice of the freshly gathered plant has been found very useful in jundice and beginning phrase of dropsies (1-3 Tbs daily). In Salmon's Herbal it is stated, "...The essenee causes a good digestion...is admirable against all cold and moist diseases of the brain and nerves...such as falling sickness, vertigo, lethargy, apoplexy, palsy....made into a syrup with honey it is a good pectoral. (The oil dissolves and discusses all cold swelling, scrofulous and scirrhous tumours, quinsies, congealed blood, pleurisies...."
> 
> ***It was an old country remedy for curing proud flesh in the sores of animals. If strewed in a chamber, it will soon kill all the fleas.


Thanks for this one!
#1 you have identified a plant that is currently overwhelming about 10 acres of old drained beaver pond.
#2 it's edible!

Now will cows eat it because the cows seemed to ignore it a couple of months ago but then again it could have just been too much of it for them.


----------



## badlander

I found an interesting berry on in our timber last weekend. Still not sure what I found but we sampled a few and had no ill effects. (probably not the smartest idea but about the only way to try) At first we thought they were wild blueberries but not too sure now. The fruit was deep blue/purple, about the size of a womans finger nail and had a center pit to it. They were pretty dried up due to the drought but the flesh was sweet and pulpy, what there was of it. They were hanging on individual stems similar to choke cherries but on a bush with longish slender leaves.

Anybody know what we found? I plan to look for them next fall and harvest if there is any use for them. I'll try to get a picture of them in the near future....if the deer leave them alone.


----------



## CFarmerLady

Here in the Texas panhandle, we have the desert willow, which makes pink flowers and produces bean-like seed pods. As with all willows, the bark contains an aspirin analog. We also have wild plums in several of the river beds, prickly pear fruit and pads, and lambs quarters the size of small Christmas trees. A local nursing home has two ancient large crab apple trees. The apples are the size of small peaches! And it seems like everyone plants either pecans, oaks, apricots or ornamental crab apples around here and they just let the squirrels have the harvest. Dogs eat hackberries, but I don't know if they're edible to humans.

On the critter front, there are plenty of squirrels, and we have a totally out of control population of feral cats. :lookout: Just sayin'.


----------



## theemon

beaglebiz said:


> Sumac berries...
> Locally we have Staghorn Sumac, which is easily identifiable. the berries grow in cones that point upward. Sumac is loaded with vitamin C. All summer long we drink sumac tea, which is like a pink lemonade...hot or cold. when the berries are peak, I dry and grind them to use as a seasoning. The dried sumac also has a lemony taste, and is prized in Lebanese cooking. One of our favorite treats is Za'atar. Its a flat bread, like a pita, brushed with oil, then topped with a combination of ground sumac, thyme, sesame ....then toasted in the oven or on an iron skillet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding...
> Poison sumac is easily identifiable. it has white berries, and grows in swampy areas in the Eastern US and Canada. Its very uncommon in PA, cant speak for the rest of the east


wow i thought the red bud of a sumac tree was "poison sumac" i just cut down like 50 trees of this on my property


----------



## vicker

If you live in the south, China Berry bark and fruit can be pounded and used to stun fish for harvesting. I would only try it in an emergency though, as I'm sure it is very illegal. Rotenone will do the same thing.


----------



## motdaugrnds

That staghorn sumac is what our local highway department cut down a couple years back. David had a nice grove growing about 30-35 ft inside our property line (past the right-of-way for the road) and that department reached waaaay over and mowed it all down thinking they were doing us a favor. David was going to turn that grove into extracts; so he lost about $40,000.....boy was he mad. The department apologized and set up wooden barriers so its crew would not reach over into our property again; but it was too late!


----------



## seedspreader

motdaugrnds said:


> That staghorn sumac is what our local highway department cut down a couple years back. David had a nice grove growing about 30-35 ft inside our property line (past the right-of-way for the road) and that department reached waaaay over and mowed it all down thinking they were doing us a favor. David was going to turn that grove into extracts; so he lost about $40,000.....boy was he mad. The department apologized and set up wooden barriers so its crew would not reach over into our property again; but it was too late!


Around here it grows pretty fast... 2 or 3 years it would be back.


----------



## Delion

Wetland Cattail - the immature pollen spikes. 

Before the brown cattail can be seen (which is the mature seed head), if you look carefully, the pollen spike emerges in late spring, pushing up through the greenery. The pollen spike is the top part of the cattail below it. (You're going after the immature flower of this plant). 

We gather these immature pollen spikes, peel off the wrapper and steam them like corn-on-the-cob, adding butter, salt and a twist of lemon. They have a mild flavor and are very filling. Their texture is something like flaked fish only no fish flavor. 

We freeze extra for winter eating. BTW you can gather mature pollen before it blows away, spread it out and let it dry thourally before storing (sifting it is helpful). It's added to flour to make buscuits, pancakes and bread.


----------



## PennyV

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I wanted to add to this. Be VERY careful when picking morels! False morels are deadly! The real ones are hollow from the dirt clear to the tip top. False morels are not entirely hollow. They tend to grow near burned elm tree stumps, which is why the poster found so many after a forest fire. Here in central Wisconsin, they tend to sprout in early to mid May. Late April in central and southern Indiana.
> 
> I think it would be very helpful, if a picture or a link to a picture could accompany each post, as with wild plants, the most important thing is proper identification.












I don't know if anyone commented on this yet, I'm still skimming through... *False Morels can be rendered edible. They're considered a seasonal delicacy, and one of the best edible mushrooms where I grew up*, and if you look at Wikipedia, they mention Finns eating hundreds of tonnes of the stuff a year. I don't think I've ever seen any other kind of morels for sale in Finland. They're all "ear mushrooms", as the native tongue calls them.

People even bury newspaper in sandy soils in forests they own to encourage the growth of more morels.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromitra_esculenta

The Finnish government is one of the few that allows the sale of unprocessed false morels straight to consumers, and not just restaurants, but the mushrooms have to be accompanied by a warning, and the official instructions for removing the toxin:

You need to boil them in plenty of water (6 pints of water for each pound of mushrooms, or in batches, if you don't have a big enough pot) for 10 minutes, discard the water (avoid inhaling the steam), and rinse them thoroughly, _and_ discard the water again. The poison (gyromitrin) is water soluble, and most (in the 99.5% range) is removed by this process. When cleaning and handling uncooked mushrooms, wash your hands thoroughly afterwards or wear gloves.

Alternatively, the water to mushroom ratio can be kept at 3 pints per 1 pound, but you need to boil them twice, for 5 minutes each time, and discard the water. I see both instructions. I usually boil them twice in a little extra water, to stay safe.

In Finnish cooking, after the boiling process, false morels may be cooked in an omelette, or gently sautÃ©ed in butter in a saucepan, with flour and milk added to make a bechamel sauce, or used for pie or pierogi filling. Alternatively, more liquid, like chicken stock and cream can be added for a soup. Typical condiments added for flavour include parsley, chives, dill and black pepper.

The toxin does stay in your system for a while, so it's not recommended that you only eat false morels for weeks, but for the occasional meal, they can be great.

They can also be dehydrated, but before use, you have to soak them for 2 hours, and then proceed with the boiling process as described, to make sure you remove the toxins. Dehydrating mushrooms means you have a supply in the off-season.

Of course, I'm not advocating experimentation unless you're sure you recognize the mushroom, and do your own research, as incorrectly prepared false morels can still kill you.


----------



## rkintn

Anyone have a good wild edible plant book recommendation?


----------



## badlander

* The Forager's Harvest: A Guide to Identifying, Harvesting, and Preparing Edible Wild Plants Paperback *


by Samuel Thayer



I got this book last spring upon recommendation of a neighbor who practices 'eating wild'. Fascinating stuff and very informative. It's available on Amazon.


----------



## rkintn

I think I actually looked at that one. It's nice to get a recommendation before I lay out my hard earned money. Thank you!


----------



## badlander

No problem. There are actually a lot of books out there. I found a lot of information on our state conservation site concerning wild edibles in the state of Missouri. I recommend checking out your state conservation site.

One of the more interesting things in the book I mentioned was how to harvest wild thistle shoots when they are young. There are things edible in your own back yard that you would never imagine as being edible in your wildest dreams.

This knowledge could literally save your life in an emergency/survival situation.


----------



## rkintn

I want the book because I'm making it a project this summer for me and the kids. I will definitely check out our state website for the additional info.


----------



## gweny

Fiddle heads!

Found on ferns in early spring. Very easy to recognize, pick, and eat. Just sautÃ© with a bit of butter. They are about the first green thing found around here. Pick them when they're fat but unopened. I think they taste like fried green tomatoes.

The soft layer just under the bark of most trees makes a decent flour substitute. This layer of willow can be used as aspirin.

And

Acorns were already mentioned, but I didn't see anyone mention that you can make coffee from them. Just roast, grind, and brew! Historically this is what we did during the revolution to replace tea/ not pay taxes.


----------



## big rockpile

We live in the Land of plenty

Polk
Lambs Quarter
Dock
more Greens than I can think of.

Raspberries
Blackberries
Blueberries
Gooseberries
Strawberries
Elderberries
Acorns
Black Walnuts
Pecans
Hickory Nuts
Persimmons
Paw Paws
Morels
Chanterelles
Hen of the Woods
Sulfur Shelf
Coral Mushrooms
Squirrel
Rabbit
Quail
Raccoon
Opossum 
Beaver
Muskrat
Groundhog
Deer
Wild Hog
Turkey
Crawdads
Frogs
SnappingTurtle
Softshell Turtle
Ducks
Geese
Crappie
Black Bass
Smallmouth Bass
White Bass
Goggle Eye
Bluegill
Redear
Perch
Walleye
Spoonbill
Channel Catfish
Blue Catfish
Flathead Catfish
Musky
Brown Trout
Rainbow Trout
Redhorse Suckers
Bullhead
Carp
Buffalo

I'm sure I could think of much more but I figure this is a start.

big rockpile


----------



## WildernesFamily

badlander said:


> * The Forager's Harvest: A Guide to Identifying, Harvesting, and Preparing Edible Wild Plants Paperback *
> 
> 
> by  Samuel Thayer
> 
> 
> 
> I got this book last spring upon recommendation of a neighbor who practices 'eating wild'. Fascinating stuff and very informative. It's available on Amazon.



My DD18 requested the second book - Nature's Garden for Christmas a few years ago, we've all enjoyed learning along with her. At the moment she has a bunch of chicory roots waiting to be turned into chicory coffee.


----------



## badlander

Thanks for the info on the chicory roots. We have tons of it growing in our pastures. Do you just grind the roots?

I have The Forager's Harvest. Great book. I nibbled on thistle sprouts this spring and yesterday tried my first prickly pear fruit. It's quite tasty, although a little time consuming to remove the seeds. It tastes quite a bit like kiwi fruit.

I have a prickly pear plant that is cold tolerant. I found one growing many years ago in the sand at a lake in central IL of all places and liberated a start from it. That was almost 30 years ago and I move a new start every time I move. It's not a naturally occurring plant where we live but it adapts easily and its fruit is quite tasty!


----------



## WildernesFamily

Yep, dig roots in the fall or early spring when there are no flowering stalks. Then wash and let dry on a rack for about two weeks. You can cut them into smaller pieces before drying them. Once they have dried you roast them in a 325 oven for 20 to 60 minutes (depending on your preference) they will become brown and brittle. Then you can grind and enjoy . The author first boils 1 or 2 tsp for 3 minutes before pouring into a coffee strainer and percolating, this helps extract more flavor.

You can make dandelion coffee the same way.


----------



## longhairboy

Theres a few I'd suggest that I haven't seen on here yet:
Crow
Pigeon
Bobcat/Lynx
Cougar

Goosetongue greens
Sandfire greens
Fiddleheads

All I can think of at the moment


----------



## Skandi

Do remember that some wild plants require processing before they are eddible, acorns are one of those, as they are they have too much tanin in and can cause serious stomach upset. they need crushing, then boiling in several changes of water, before either roasting or drying and grinding.

Many wild greens should only be eaten in moderation, due to their oxalic acid content (think rhubarb leaves) if it's really sour, don't eat too much at once.



Forerunner said:


> I've always been fascinated with the ironic and multi-faceted uses of the stinging nettle (urtica dioica).


I'm fighting these out of my veg garden right now! The fibre is one of the few (in europe anyway) that is strong enough to make a bowstring.

I absolutly love wild edible and medicinal foods, but since i live on the other side of the world, I doubt my list would be much use. Some of the plants you have posted I recognise though.


----------



## Forerunner

The old timers claim that nettle is both, to the garden......a sign of high fertility and tilth and a facilitator of the same.
It's just good stuff all around.
Be sure to "dispose" of that excess nettle in the compost pile, where it is also said to do wonders.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Hey y'all! I'm a newbie and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Glory. My husband and I are basic preppers. Just the essentials. Nothing outrageous. Simple and God given. &#9786;&#65039; I am enjoying this thread as well as learning. We really do have ALL we need right here. God made certain of that! So I'm hoping I'll be able to share some insight soon. For now,I'll get to know everyone and soak up as much sound advice and practical information as I can. Very privileged to be here with y'all. 
Sincerely,Glory
God bless. :grouphug:


----------



## Roadking

Welcome! Drop an intro up at the top as well...lots of great forums here.

Matt


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Roadking said:


> Welcome! Drop an intro up at the top as well...lots of great forums here.
> 
> Matt



Um you'll have to pardon me.....I'm not exactly sure what that is or how to do it. &#128513;. I'm sorry!


----------



## Roadking

Sorry, main forum page, third link down is the Introductions forum.

Matt


----------



## rockpile1

Ok I can't keep up.

I see so many throwing away whatever they could eat like Carp, Suckers, Groundhogs, ***** and Possums.

There is some I have trouble eating, I've tried but no. Wild Sheep Rams, Fox, Coyote and Bobcat.

Here we have plenty wild Fruits and Berries like Persimmons, Blackberries, Strawberries, Blueberries, Raspberries, Paw Paws and several others.

Nuts Black Walnuts, Hickory Nuts and Pecans.

All kinds of Greens.

All kinds of Mushrooms.

Never need to go hungry.

rockpile


----------



## rockpile1

Dang I just seen long time ago I already gave my list.

I might add if a person knows there is many plants that will make you high, just they can be very dangerous if you don't know what you are doing.

Had one Son try Gypsum Seed made him crazy almost killed his wife.

Got to be careful.

rockpile


----------



## 012345

Few that I didn't notice when skimming this thread:
Greenbrier shoots fresh and roots can be crushed and washed to use as flour
Pine Tree inner bark is a good protein if you are starving in the winter and Pines have nuts, needles, pollen that are very edible (if you are starving)
Honewart
Autumn Olives
Lotus root (Lily pads)


----------



## muleskinner2

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I wanted to add to this. Be VERY careful when picking morels! False morels are deadly! The real ones are hollow from the dirt clear to the tip top. False morels are not entirely hollow. They tend to grow near burned elm tree stumps, which is why the poster found so many after a forest fire. Here in central Wisconsin, they tend to sprout in early to mid May. Late April in central and southern Indiana.
> 
> I think it would be very helpful, if a picture or a link to a picture could accompany each post, as with wild plants, the most important thing is proper identification.


My family has been picking Morels under the same two trees, for the past sixty years. My mother showed us kids where they were, and how to pick them.


----------



## muleskinner2

Frogs, crawdads, bluegills, suckers, bass, trout, salmon. All within a mile of the house when I was a kid. Some seasonal and some year around. Four or five fat doe White Tailed deer would carry us through the winter. Rabbits, squirrel, porcupine, raccoon, ground hog, and black bear. All will make a tasty roast with a few vegetables, some seasoning and a dutch oven.


----------



## Forcast

shouldnt have pay to fish or hunt when grocery prices are high. Or you are under the poverty income limits


----------



## 012345

Forcast said:


> shouldnt have pay to fish or hunt when grocery prices are high. Or you are under the poverty income limits


Tennessee has a free fishing day and will stock peoples ponds for free if they participate and let people fish their ponds. Your thought is nice but controlling who pays and when gets too grey to control. Without limits and licenses we probably wouldn't have anything left to shoot or catch so can't just do away with that overall either. I've witnessed people that definitely were in the poverty bucket and they fished streams until there was nothing there for anyone (illegally).


----------



## Evons hubby

HillFun said:


> Tennessee has a free fishing day and will stock peoples ponds for free if they participate and let people fish their ponds. Your thought is nice but controlling who pays and when gets too grey to control. Without limits and licenses we probably wouldn't have anything left to shoot or catch so can't just do away with that overall either. I've witnessed people that definitely were in the poverty bucket and they fished streams until there was nothing there for anyone (illegally).


This is so true and most folks miss it! The only reason we have what seems like plentiful wild game is because hunting and fishing have strict controls. In a shtf situation the large game will simply vanish within weeks and smaller game will become mighty scarce. My solution? Poachers! With proper preparation and seasonings they can become a tasty, plentiful supply of protein! Ever bit as good as the thieves caught raiding your supplies.


----------



## Forcast

HillFun said:


> Tennessee has a free fishing day and will stock peoples ponds for free if they participate and let people fish their ponds. Your thought is nice but controlling who pays and when gets too grey to control. Without limits and licenses we probably wouldn't have anything left to shoot or catch so can't just do away with that overall either. I've witnessed people that definitely were in the poverty bucket and they fished streams until there was nothing there for anyone (illegally).


Yes I get that however walking into the woods year round thinking you will live off the land is dangerous


----------



## 012345

Forcast said:


> Yes I get that however walking into the woods year round thinking you will live off the land is dangerous


Not sure what you are getting at with this comment. I certainly never made any comment that suggested that I think I can live by walking through the woods year round. Two things here, first and foremost I get my life through Jesus. He sustains, provides knowledge and wisdom to know Him and to know how to live in general. Everything I have and everything I know is because of Him. If you would like to ever go down the trail of how I know He is real and is involved in my life I'd be glad to go there. Secondly, thinking you can walk through the woods year round and live off the land is ridiculous. But if you build a homestead and learn what the land has to offer and how to use that you can live quite happily and for a very long time. God gave us the means to live if we work and as noted in Genesis, if we work the land we will live by the sweat of our brow. The land I own has food sources that I could live on year after year as it stands but I also build the things that provide water, shelter, additional food and storage for that food along with the means to preserve it. My plans don't leave out society as I also build for things to sell and make income. But, if society fell apart and people started to go crazy and want to steal and rob then I will protect what God has provided until He says its my time. If people come and seek help to survive then I will help as I have been gifted by God with an abundance that can help many.


----------



## Summerdaze7

I just read this summer that Hostas are edible! There's different colors and varieties, and they are all edible, and supposed to be delicious! You can saute or steam. I looked around my yard and thought "well, I won't starve around here!"
Hostas are everywhere! I haven't cooked any leaves yet, but I'm gonna!


----------



## Danaus29

Dahlia tubers are edible too but some taste just weird. I tried some years ago. The mice liked them better than I did and ate the ones in storage.


----------

